# Fishing Report 8/2



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Went out on Sat. night with the family on the new pontoon and had a blast. We were casting beetle spins alobng the weedlines catching bass, northerns, sunfish, and crappies. This is a great way to get kids into fishing because of all the action, and my five year old wanted to go fishing again the next day because he had so much fun. Didn't get a chance to chase walleyes, but heard some guys were having luck with spinners and crawlers......


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Heard some dandy reports the last couple of weeks. Lotsa BIG fish, regardless of species. Now is the time.

Deep during the day.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i went out to bass lake today and it was great. i caught around 60 bass from 9 to 3. and most of them were decent size. the best part of the day was catching a nice 4 1/2 pounder that i caught 2 days ago. it bit on the same exact lure and came out from the same flooded tree. it also had my old hook mark and scale mark. i thought that was pretty cool. they were biting great both deep and shallow. nows the time to be out there.


----------

